# معاني الاسماء التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس(سريانية وعبرية)



## antonius (9 أبريل 2009)

*بقلم الشماس..جمال يوحنا اوشانه*
*هذه بعض الاسماء في الكتاب المقدس ومعناها وكذلك بعض اسماء البلدان ومعناها اعداد الشماس جمال يوحنا اوشانه*
*ت    الأســم     المعـنـى

1   المسيح   الدهن
2   أنجيل   بشرى ساره
3   أحـاز   الرب أمسك
4   آدم   الأنسانية
5   أسرحدون   آشور أعطى أخا
6   أموص   القوي
7   أبرام   الأب الرفيع
8   إبراهيم   أب الجمهور
9   أبيشالوم   أب السلام
10   أخنوخ   المكرس
11   إرميا   الرب يؤسس
12   أسطفانوس   المتوج
13   أستير   النجمة
14   إشعيا   الرب يخلص
15   أسكندر   حامي البشر
16   اليفاز   الله ذهب نقي
17   أندراوس   الرجل الحق
18   إيليا   الهي يهوه
19   آشور بانيبال   آشور بني البيت
20   آشوري   الأحق
21   آثوري   محب للوطن
22   أسخريوطي   الممدوح
23   أفخارستيا   الشكر
24   اليشع   الله يخلص
25   ايليشباع   الله يقسم
26   أسحق   يضحك
27   أسماعيل   الله يسمع
28   أشير   سعيد
29   المن   ماهو
30   الجلجلة   الجمجمة
31   الرائي   النبي
32   الناصره   الغضن
33   أسرائيل   صراع مع الله
34   الملاك   الرسول ( أسم لوظيفة)
35   أفرايم   المثمر المضاعف
36   الجلجال   المتدحرج
37   أوشعنا   ياالله خلصنا
38   ايل   الله
39   أريحا   مدينة القمر
40   أسقف   المشرف
41   أفسس   المرغوبة
42   أور   نـور
43   أربيل   الآلهة الأربعة
44   ألقوش   الأله المستقيم (العادل)
45   أرادن   أرضنا
46   أورشليم   مدينة السلام
47   التلمود   التعليم
48   بابل   باب الله
49   باسمة   رئحة زكية
50   بيت أون   بيت الصنم
51   بيت فاجي   بيت التين
52   بلعام   الهلاك
53   بلشاصر   ليحفظ بيل حياته
54   برخو   المبارك
55   بنيامين   أبن اليمين
56   بولص   الصغير
57   بئر سبع   بئر القسم
58   بيروت   آبار
59   بن عمي   بن قومي
60   بهنام   الأسم الجميل
61   بعل   السيد ( الزوج )
62   باراقليط   المعزي (المساعد)
63   بوعز   الثائر
64   بطرس   الصخرة
65   تيموثاوس      الله أو خائف الله
66   تامار   النخلة
67   تارح   عنزة
68   تسالونيقي   ينبوع ساخن
69   تموز   إله زوج عشتار
70   توبال   ضرب مطرقة حداد
71   تلكيف   تل الحجز
72   توما   التوأم
73   تكريت   الذكرى
74   توراة   الشريعة (التوجيه)
75   ثاوفليس   المحبوب من الله
76   جبرائيل   جبار الله
77   جدعون   قاطع بشدة
78   جاد   حسن الحظ
79   جابر   رجل أو بطل
80   جتستماني   معصر الزيت
81   جليل   دائرة
82   جولان   شاطيء
83   حسدا   نعمة
84   حبقوق   يعانق
85   حجي   عيد
86   حزقيال   الله يقوي
87   حنانيا   الله تحنن
88   حـواء   أم الحياة
89   حضرموت   قرية الموت
90   دانيال   الله قضى
91   داود   المحبوب
92   دليلة   المعشوقة
93   دهوك   الزحف
94   ديربون   دير الآباء
95   دانا   القضاء
96   راحيل   شاة
97   راعوث   الجميلة ( رفيقة )
98   رافائيل   الله قد شفى
99   رفقة   رباط
100   راوبين   الله رأى
101   زربابل   زرع بابل
102   زارح   إشراق ( أحمر )
103   زبلون   إقامة
104   زكريا   الله يذكر
105   زاخو   النصر
106   ساراي   المجاهدة
107   ساره   أميرة
108   سام   أسم
109   سامرة   مركز الحارس
110   سبط   عصا
111   سركون   الملك المثبت
112   سفيرة   الجميلة
113   سليمان   رجل السلام
114   سنحاريب   إله القمر
115   سوف ( صوف )   شهد العسل
116   سميل   أم الله
117   سكوت   المظلات
118   سرايا   الله قد غلب
119   سورية   آشور ( سورايا )
120   شاول   المطلوب
121   شالح   البرعم
122   شمشون   الشمس
123   شمعون   الله يسمع
124   شيت   المعوض
125   شماس   الخادم
126   شيشان    مبيض
127   صفا   الصخرة
128   صفنيا   الله يستر
129   صاموئيل   اسمه الله
130   صهيون   حصة
131   صادوق   العادل
132   صفورة   عصفورة
133   طابيثا   غزالة
134   طوبيا   الله طيب
135   عـدن   بهجة
136   عربية   قفر
137   عكو   رمل ساخن
138   عاصم   العظيم
139   عاموس   حمل
140   عزرائيل   الله يعين
141   عزرا   العون
142   عزيز   قوي
143   عماوس   الينابيع الحارة
144   عوبديا   عبد الله
145   عيسو   المشعر
146   عمانوئيل   الله معنا
147   عمادية   شعبنا
148   عرفة   ولى دبره
149   غمالائيل   مكافأة الله
150   فردوس   حديقة أو حضيرة
151   فرزيون   أهل الريف
152   فيلادليفيا   المحبة الأخوية
153   فرعون   البيت الكبير (الباب الكبير)
154   فيلمون   المحب
155   فنوئيل   وجه الله
156   فوطيفار   عطية إله الشمس
157   فيلبس   فارس (محب للخيل)
158   فالج   المنقسم
159   قانا الجليل   مكان القصب
160   قوهلت   الجامعة
161   قايين   الحداد
162   قيافا   الصخرة
163   قيس   المنحني
164   قارص   إقتحام
165   كورش   راعي
166   كوريال   رجل الله
167   كفرناحوم   قرية التعزية
168   كنيسة   مجمع
169   كلدان   المنجم
170   كوركيس   فلاح ( رجل الأرض)
171   كليون   هزيل
172   لابان   الأبيض
173   ليئة   بقرة وحشية
174   لبنان   الأبيض
175   لاوي   التعلق
176   لوقا   حامل النور
177   ميخائيل   من كهوة (مثل الله)
178   ملكيصادق   ملك البر
179   مصر   الأرض السوداء
180   مانكيش   من الذي لمس
181   متوشالح   رجل السلام
182   مرقس   المطرقة
183   مريم   العصيان
184   مواب   من أبوه
185   موسى   المنتشل
186   مرتا   السيدة
187   ملاخي   الملاك
188   مـار   الرب
189   محلون   ضعف
190   متي   عطية الله
191   ناحوم   المعزي ( المتشدد)
192   نحميا   تحنن الله
193   ناين   اذيذ
194   نثنائيل   قد أعطى الله
195   نحمي   سعادتي
196   نفتالي   مصارعتي
197   نمرود   ماء صافي
198   نـوح   راحة ( حزن )
199   نيقاديموس   المنتصر على الشعب
200   نعمي   لذتي
201   هوشع   الخلاص
202   هابيل   نسمة
203   هلليلويا   سبحوا لله
204   يافا   جمال
205   يربعام   يكثر الشعب
206   يساكر   يعمل بأجرة
207   يسي   الرجل
208   يسطس   العادل
209   يواش   الله أعطى
210   يوشيا   الله يشفي
211   يونان   الحمامة
212   يوئيل   يهوه الله
213   يوسف   يزيد
214   يهوذا    الحمد
215   يعقوب   المتعقب
216   يديريا   محبوب الرب
217   ياهو   الله
218   يشوع   المخلص*

*منقول للفائدة*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى انطونيوس
على الموضوع الرائع 
الب يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل


يسوع يبارك تعبك وحياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااائع يا انطونيوس 

ميرررررسى على المعانى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## antonius (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخواني واخواتي..الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" اخي أنطونيوس ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

أنطونيوس

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل يا انطونيوس*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

